

Methodist University Hospital Confirms Steve Jobs's Liver Transplant - mronge
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2009/06/23/methodist-u

======
akamaka
This is interssting because there was an article in yesterday's NYT talking
about liver transplant wait times, and how the rich could travel to places
where they could avoid line ups.

It mentioned this very hospital as having one of the shortest waiting periods.

